# 500X Usb Microscopes



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Anyone used one, guessing it would be a cool to have and therefore take pictures, videos when working on the watch?

might ask the girlfriend for one for Christmas!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Have you tried searching the Forum? :huh:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=38519


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Have you tried searching the Forum? :huh:
> 
> http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=38519


Thank you


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a Motic ECOline 200x USB microscope and it is great - even my three year old can and does use it

Also worthy are Veho USB 'scopes - I have sent 60 of those to Ghana for a project i was involved with

Clarity at 100x is more important that high magnification










Taken with the Motic (so THAT is an Incabloc...). The Motic was a sample but the veho's I bought for about Â£30 each, two years ago, from ebay

A must for any tinkerer!


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Picture of a correctly oiled endstone taken with the USB microscope I use at work.










This was on a small lady's movement, but as i'm not in work this week I cant tell you the make of the microscope


----------

